# White Miata menace on Pinehurst



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

There's this clown who drives a white Miata on North Pinehurst (outside Oakland) during the week between 7:30am and 8:30am. He drives like an absolute maniac, speeding like crazy, whipping around corners. Anyone see this idiot? Man I'd like to get his plates to get him on record, but I've never been at the junction of Pinehurst and Skyline when he is to get his plates...


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Take an hour some morning and go hang out on the corner until he shows up :thumbsup:


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

There are definitely some crazy drivers speeding on Pinehurst. Even down in Canyon by the PO or School they haul a$$. Really scary when they cut corners and run you into the ditch.


----------

